# Need CPT code for abdominal wall abscess



## carol52

Are there any other cpt codes besides the 10060-61 codes that I should be using for an abdominal wall abscess I & D ?


----------



## aholla04

That is all there is. The description is I&D of abscess-skin and subcutaneous ect...


----------



## FTessaBartels

*22999*

It's hard to tell without seeing the operative note, but the only other option might be CPT 22999 - Unlisted procedure, abdomen, musculoskeletal system. Of course, you would use this only if the abscess was deep in the abdominal wall musculature.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## Ryannwoike

what about if it is a subfascial abscess?


----------



## jstubbs

*Subfasical drainage*

If it was subfascial, you would look at 20005.


----------

